# A fellow of infinite jest: Άμλετ, 5η πράξη, 1η σκηνή



## daeman (Mar 7, 2010)

Δεν φτάνει που λυσσομανάει ο αέρας έξω - παγωνιά, ξαστεριά και μυρίζει χιονιάς - ήρθε και μια ταινία με λυκάνθρωπο για επιμέλεια. 
Αμέσως μετά τους τίτλους αρχής, ένα απόσπασμα από την πρώτη σκηνή της πέμπτης πράξης του Άμλετ, 
που δεν μεταφράστηκε από τον συνάδελφο, επειδή προστέθηκε εκ των υστέρων στους αγγλικούς υπότιτλους:

Alas! Poor Yorick.
I knew him, Horatio.
A fellow of infinite jest,
of most excellent fancy.
He hath borne me on his back 
a thousand times,
and now, how abhorred
in my imagination it is!
My gorge rises at it.
Here hung those lips 
that I have kissed I know not how oft.​Shakespeare's _Hamlet_, Act V, Scene I. 

Επειδή η ταινία δεν είναι κωμωδία και δεν θέλω να γελάσει και το παρδαλό κατσίκι, 
μήπως έχετε πρόχειρη κάποια καλή μετάφραση αυτού του αποσπάσματος;​ 
Οι θεατές θα σας ευγνωμονούν  κι εγώ σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.​


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 7, 2010)

daeman said:


> Alas! Poor Yorick.
> I knew him, Horatio.
> A fellow of infinite jest,
> of most excellent fancy.
> ...



"Αλίμονο, καημένε Γιόρικ! - Τον γνώρισα, Οράτιε• τι απέραντη εξυπνάδα που 'χε, τι έξοχη φαντασία• χίλιες φορές μ' είχε σηκώσει στην πλάτη του• και τώρα τι φρίκη που με πιάνει να τον φαντάζομαι! Αναγουλιάζω! Εδώ κρεμόντουσαν εκείνα τα χείλη που τα φίλησα κι εγώ δεν ξέρω πόσες φορές."

Μετάφραση: Β. Ρώτα


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ σε, Αμβρόσιε! :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2010)

Αποφεύγουμε τον πειρασμό να τον εξελληνίσουμε σε Γιορίκα (δεν το έκαναν ούτε τον καιρό που έγραφαν ο Αμλέτος και ο Σακεσπήρος). Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί τρεις μεταφράσεις που έχω μπροστά μου (Ρώτα, Βλάχου, Πολυλά) λένε «τον γνώρισα» (για κάποιον που χίλιες φορές τον είχε σηκώσει στην πλάτη του). Και γιατί μιλάνε για «εξυπνάδα» (ο Ρώτας) και «ευφυΐα» (ο Άγγελος Βλάχος) ενώ πρόκειται για την κοινή σημασία του jest (γελωτοποιός ήταν άλλωστε ο Γιόρικ — στο OED, με το συγκεκριμένο αμλετικό παράδειγμα = Jesting, joking, merriment; ridicule). Προς επίρρωσιν (=I used to know him, Horatio—a very funny guy). Δική μου μετάφραση, πρώτο χέρι:

Κατακαημένε Γιόρικ.
Τον γνώριζα, Οράτιε.
Είχε απίστευτη πλάκα
και φοβερή φαντασία.
Χίλιες φορές με είχε σηκώσει
στην πλάτη του 
και τώρα φρίττω 
και που το σκέφτομαι. 
Αναγούλα με πιάνει. 
Να εδώ κρέμονταν εκείνα τα χείλη 
που 'χα φιλήσει δεν θυμάμαι πόσες φορές.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 7, 2010)

Έχεις δίκιο, Νίκελ, αλλά νομίζω πως καλύτερα να βάλει στην ταινία τη μετάφραση του Ρώτα, που εγώ κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη πιστεύω πως είναι η καλύτερη από όσες ανέφερες. :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Έχεις δίκιο, Νίκελ, αλλά νομίζω πως καλύτερα να βάλει στην ταινία τη μετάφραση του Ρώτα, που εγώ κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη πιστεύω πως είναι η καλύτερη από όσες ανέφερες. :)


Με υποσημείωση «Η μετάφραση έχει λάθη, αλλά είναι με την υπογραφή του Ρώτα»; Γιατί, ιδιαίτερα στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση, πρέπει να έχει υπογραφή με βούλα (και λάθη); Δεν μπορεί να κρατήσει όσα του αρέσουν και να διορθώσει όσα χρειάζονται διόρθωση;


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αποφεύγουμε τον πειρασμό να τον εξελληνίσουμε σε Γιορίκα (δεν το έκαναν ούτε τον καιρό που έγραφαν ο Αμλέτος και ο Σακεσπήρος). Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί τρεις μεταφράσεις που έχω μπροστά μου (Ρώτα, Βλάχου, Πολυλά) λένε «τον γνώρισα» (για κάποιον που χίλιες φορές τον είχε σηκώσει στην πλάτη του). Και γιατί μιλάνε για «εξυπνάδα» (ο Ρώτας) και «ευφυΐα» (ο Άγγελος Βλάχος) ενώ πρόκειται για την κοινή σημασία του jest (γελωτοποιός ήταν άλλωστε ο Γιόρικ — στο OED, με το συγκεκριμένο αμλετικό παράδειγμα = Jesting, joking, merriment; ridicule). Προς επίρρωσιν (=I used to know him, Horatio—a very funny guy).


 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Νίκελ! :)

Πρωινή άσκηση πρωτάρη, πατώντας στην _πλάτη_ του μάστορα. 
Κοιμάται κι ονειρεύεται, 
χωρίς ντροπή, με θράσος, 
πως των μαστόρων τις δουλειές, 
που οληνυχτίς στο νου του γυροφέρνει, 
είν' άξιος να πειράξει, 
κι όταν ο μάστορας τις δει, 
έπαινο θα εισπράξει. 
Η κούνια που σε κούναγε
ήταν μπαταρισμένη,
μα εσύ δεν το εκάτεχες,
την είχες για σασμένη.
Βιάσου, τσιράκι αναίσχυντο, 
να το ποστάρεις τώρα, 
προτού ξυπνήσει ο μάστορας
και πεις: μαύρη η ώρα...​ 


nickel said:


> Δική μου μετάφραση, πρώτο χέρι:
> 
> Κατακαημένε Γιόρικ.
> Τον γνώριζα, Οράτιε.
> ...


 
Alas! Poor Yorick.
I knew him, Horatio.
A fellow of infinite jest,
of most excellent fancy.
He hath borne me on his back 
a thousand times,
and now, how abhorred
in my imagination it is!
My gorge rises at it.
Here hung those lips 
that I have kissed I know not how oft.​ 
Κατακαημένε Γιόρικ.
Τον γνώριζα, Οράτιε.
Χωρατατζής αστείρευτος
μ' έξοχη φαντασία.
Χίλιες φορές στην πλάτη με κουβάλησε·
τώρα, και μόνο που το σκέφτομαι,
φρίκη με κυριεύει,
αηδία, αναγούλα.
Να, εδώ κείνα τα χείλη κρέμονταν·
πόσες φορές τα φίλησα 
ούτε κι εγώ δεν ξέρω.

Για να μάθει και κάτι το τσιράκι , παρακαλώ κοπιάστε. Κάθε παρατήρηση ειλικρινά ευπρόσδεκτη. :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2010)

Εξαιρετικό. Κι αυτό εννοούσα με το «πρώτο χέρι». Ότι χρειάζεται ίσως ολόκληρος ο Σέξπιρ μια μετάφραση «πρώτο χέρι» που δεν θα θυσιάζει το νόημα του αγγλικού σε μέτρο ή ελληνικό ύφος (θα προσπαθεί λίγο να μεταφέρει το ύφος του αγγλικού). Δεν εννοώ τόσο αποστεωμένο όσο η ενδογλωσσική μετάφραση που κάνουν στο _No Fear Shakespeare_ («Shakespeare's language side-by-side with a facing-page translation into modern English—the kind of English people actually speak today»). Οπωσδήποτε, πάντως, μια μετάφραση χωρίς γλωσσικά λάθη. Ακόμα και ο αόριστος εδώ αντί για τον παρατατικό εμένα με ενοχλεί πολύ. Ο Ρώτας είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι δεν είχε τα δικά μας βοηθήματα (λεξικά, ερμηνευτικά σχόλια), οπότε έχει πολλά λάθη. Από την άλλη, το ύφος του είναι εντελώς προσωπικό, αλλά και ενίοτε ξεπερασμένο. Δεν θα ανέβαζες σήμερα στο σανίδι μια μετάφραση του Ρώτα. Μακάρι λοιπόν να είχαμε μια απλή μετάφραση χωρίς τερτίπια του μεταφραστή (πιο κοντά σ' αυτά που έχει κάνει ο Μπελιές — έχω όλες σχεδόν τις μεταφράσεις του, αλλά δεν τις έχω διαβάσει κιόλας) ή το ξαναγράψιμο του Χειμωνά. 

Άμοιρε Γιόρικ. Οράτιε, τον ήξερα. Τί χαρά ζωής που είχε! Ολόκληρος ένα ταξίδι μέσα στο όνειρο. Πόσες φορές με σήκωσε ψηλά, με κάθισε στον ώμο του, και τώρα να κρατάω στα χέρια μου αυτό το κούφιο ξερό πράμα που είναι, ναι, ο Γιόρικ. Ανακατώθηκε η καρδιά μου. Αυτήν τη λίγη δροσιά της μνήμης μου, την λέρωσε η αηδία. Εδώ ήταν τα χείλη του. Τα έχω φιλήσει ξανά και ξανά. 

Με τη μετάφραση «πρώτο χέρι» οι δημιουργοί μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν πιο ελεύθερα και αποτελεσματικά.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> Δεν εννοώ τόσο αποστεωμένο όσο η ενδογλωσσική μετάφραση που κάνουν στο _No Fear Shakespeare_ («Shakespeare's language side-by-side with a facing-page translation into modern English—the kind of English people actually speak today»).



Που μού θυμίζει την Πάπισσα Ιωάννα του Ροίδη (και όχι μόνο) σε μετάφραση/μεταγλώτισση.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Που μού θυμίζει την Πάπισσα Ιωάννα του Ροίδη (και όχι μόνο) σε μετάφραση/μεταγλώτισση.


Πολύ την έθαψες (τη μετάφραση της Πάπισσας). Στο _No Fear Shakespeare_ δεν έχουν κάνει απλώς μια ενδογλωσσική μετάφραση. Εντελώς νιανιά το έχουν κάνει.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> Πολύ την έθαψες (τη μετάφραση της Πάπισσας).



Α, την κακομοίρα. Λες να στριφογυρίζει στον τάφο της...;


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 7, 2010)

> Κατακαημένε Γιόρικ.
> Τον γνώριζα, Οράτιε.
> Χωρατατζής αστείρευτος
> μ' έξοχη φαντασία.
> ...


 
...τώρα, και μόνο στη σκέψη αυτή
φρίκη με κυριεύει,
αηδία, αποστροφή... 

Η πρότασή μου, daeman, αντί της αναγούλας.


Νίκελ, ξαναλέω πως έχεις δίκιο, αλλά πολλοί εκδοτικοί οίκοι και πολλές εταιρείες προτιμούν να μπαίνει η επίσημη μετάφραση έστω και με λάθη, παρά η ερμηνεία του εκάστοτε μεταφραστή. Εκτός αν ο μεταφραστής θεωρηθεί ικανός και κατάλληλος να ξαναγράψει το κείμενο.


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2010)

Για το gorge, από το OED:

*I.* In physical senses. 
1. The external throat; the front of the neck; said both of human beings and of animals. 
[...]
*5.* What has been swallowed, the contents of the stomach; in phrases (primarily of Falconry) †to cast (up), heave, spue up, vomit one's gorge. Also to cast the gorge at: to reject (food) with loathing. 
*b.I.5.* Freq. used fig. in the above phrases to express *extreme disgust* or (in later use) violent resentment; now commonly one's gorge rises (at or †against). to rouse (stir) the gorge: to make furiously angry. 
με παράδειγμα χρήσης:
1602 Shakes. Ham. v. i. 207 How abhorred my Imagination is, my gorge rises at it. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, στη Θεσσαλία _γκούρλα _λένε το λαρύγγι, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. 

Για τη χρήση επίσημης μετάφρασης, οι οδηγίες της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας υποτιτλισμού δεν μας επιβάλλουν κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 7, 2010)

Κοίτα, δεν ξέρω αν η καλύτερη απόδοση είναι η αποστροφή ή αν απλώς η πρότασή μου είναι σκέτη καταστροφή!  

Αλλά στη μετάφραση της ποίησης (και ο Σαίξπηρ αυτό είναι) δεν πρέπει να βασιζόμαστε απόλυτα και εν είδει ευαγγελίου σε αυτό που λένε τα λεξικά, γιατί παίζουν ρόλο ο ρυθμός, η ποιητικότητα, η αίσθηση, ο ήχος... 

Αν αυτά προδοθούν, η μετάφρασή μας θα αξίζει μόνο για την πιστότητά της, ποτέ όμως για την ποιητικότητά της...


----------



## arberlis† (Mar 7, 2010)

Πολύ καλές οι απόπειρες μετάφρασης του αποσπάσματος και συγχαρητήρια σε όλους όσοι συμμετείχαν σε αυτό το μικρό σεμινάριο. (Με αυτά, ναι, να ασχολούμαστε...) Ο _Άμλετ _έχει μεταφραστεί και από τους Κωνσταντίνο Θεοτόκη και Μιχάλη Κακογιάννη. Αν θέλετε, μπορώ να ανεβάσω τα αποσπάσματα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2010)

Οπωσδήποτε, τουλάχιστον τον Κακογιάννη. Θεωρώ ότι οι μεταφράσεις του είναι οι καλύτερες που έχουμε, αν και πάλι από αποσπασματική εξοικείωση.


----------



## arberlis† (Mar 7, 2010)

Αλίμονο, καημένε Γιόρικ. Τον ήξερα, Οράτιε. Ένα πλάσμα με ανεξάντλητη ευθυμία και φαντασία μιας σπάνιας γοητείας. Αμέτρητες φορές με σήκωσε στην πλάτη του. Και τώρα πόσο αποκρουστικό μου είναι να τ' αναλογίζομαι. Μού 'ρχεται αναγούλα. Εδώ φυτρώνανε τα χείλη που φίλησα δεν ξέρω ούτ' εγώ πόσες φορές! 

(Σαίξπηρ _Αμλετ_, Μετάφραση Μιχάλη Κακογιάννη, Εκδόσεις Καστανιώτη, 1985, σ. 199.)


Ω, ο καημένος ο Υόρικ. Τον εγνώρισα, Οράτιε, ήταν άνθρωπος με μέτωρα χωρίς όρια, με εξαίρετη φαντασία. Μ' είχε σηκώσει στις πλάτες του χίλιες φορές, και τώρα πώς το αποστρέφεται αυτό η φαντασία μου και πώς μου ανεβαίνει στο λαιμό αναγούλια που το βλέπω. Εδώ εκρεμιόνταν αυτά τα χείλη που τα φίλησα τόσο συχνά.

(Σαίξπηρ, _Ο Άμλετ_, Τραγωδία σε πέντε πράξεις μεταφρασμένη από τον Κωνσταντίνο Θεοτόκη, Εταιρεία Σπουδών [Σχολή Μωραϊτη], 1977, σ. 227-8.) (Πρώτη έκδοση, 1916)

Το _μέτωρο_ κατά τα _Συνώνυμα και Συγγενικά_ του Πέτρου Βλαστού σημαίνει χωρατό. Εγώ δεν το ήξερα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2010)

Ναι, κι ο Πολυλάς γράφει: «Τι πνεύμα απέραντο εις το μετώρισμα! Τι εκλεκτή φαντασία!»

Κι εγώ χτες την έμαθα τη λέξη. Υπάρχει και στο _Μεσαιωνικό_ του Κριαρά:
μετώρισμα, > μετεώρισμα
*μετεώρισμα* το.
α) Κουβέντα για ανούσια ή ανόητα πράγματα· αστείο, πείραγμα: αγαπά … γέλια και παιγνίδια, άχρηστα μετεωρίσματα (Ναθαναήλ Μπέρτου, Στιχοπλ. Ι 98· Διήγ. παιδ. 100)·
β) μετεωρισμός (βλ. ά. β): (Περί ξεν. 126 κριτ. υπ). 
[μτγν. ουσ. μετεώρισμα]
& μετέωρος


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 7, 2010)

Ωραίο το να μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε τόσες πολλές μεταφράσεις. Τον καλύτερο ρυθμό, όμως, μέχρι στιγμής τον έχει ο Ρώτας, κατά τη γνώμη μου.


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ναι, κι ο Πολυλάς γράφει: «Τι πνεύμα απέραντο εις το μετώρισμα! Τι εκλεκτή φαντασία!»
> ...



Μια που ανέσυρα σήμερα τη μετάφραση του Πολυλά, ας προσθέσω και το υπόλοιπο απόσπασμα:

Ωιμέ! καϋμένε Γιόρικ! 
Τον εγνώρισα, Οράτιε· 
τι πνεύμα απέραντο εις το μετώρισμα! 
τι εκλεκτή φαντασία! 
Μ' έχει σηκώση εις τους ώμους του 
αμέτρηταις φοραίς, 
και τώρα εκείνο, 
ω! πόσο το αποστρέφεται το πνεύμα μου! 
μου βάζει το στομάχι άνω κάτω. 
Εδώ εκρεμιώνταν εκείνα τα χείλη, 
οπού δεν ηξεύρω πόσαις φοραίς τα έχω φιλήση.


_*Αμλέτος*, _Τραγωδία Σαικσπείρου (Πράξις Ε΄, Σκηνή Α΄), Έμμετρος μετάφρασις Ιακώβου Πολυλά με Προλεγόμενα και Κριτικάς Σημειώσεις, Εν Αθήναις εκ του τυπογραφείου αδελφών Περρή, 1889


----------

